# Server Upgrade



## Mike Bobbitt (18 May 2008)

Folks,

I have just completed a fairly large server upgrade. If you notice any problems at all, please let me know.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 May 2008)

Ah that explains why I couldn't login.


----------



## TN2IC (18 May 2008)

Phew... I was getting the shakes there. Now it's time to run them off.

PT Time,
Regards,
Schultz


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 May 2008)

The spell checker seems to have disappeared - part of the upgrade?


----------



## Mike Baker (18 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Ah that explains why I couldn't login.


I couldn't even get the site to load.



			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The spell checker seems to have disappeared - part of the upgrade?


Yeah it's not there for me either.

Baker


----------



## Old Sweat (18 May 2008)

I couldn't log on at about 0900-0910.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 May 2008)

Thanks... the spell check was definitely missing and is now back.


----------



## tabernac (18 May 2008)

The Military History box still says May 17.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 May 2008)

Noticed a pretty big speed increase, thanks!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 May 2008)

Hmmm, fixed but I'll keep an eye on it tonight.


----------



## MdB (18 May 2008)

The site is lightning fast.


----------



## CFR FCS (19 May 2008)

Mike,
Last year you upgraded the server at a fairly big expense.  You have done so again, did you ask for donations someplace on here and I missed it? The site speed is greatly increased.  Thanks again for all your work.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 May 2008)

This was a no-cost upgrade, I upgraded the server's OS software from Fedora 8 to Fedora 9. Thanks though!


----------



## Rodahn (19 May 2008)

I too am loving the speed of the site... I'm glad the upgrade went off with only minor glitches, and that we don't have the "silly people" talking in tongues again.


----------



## emmiee (20 May 2008)

Can I come out of my shell now?

BTW, the site is fast...too fast for a turtle!

emma


----------



## Koenigsegg (21 May 2008)

Not biggy, and it may just be me.  But the military quote...has been the same for me since the update.
Still Patrick Henry...saying the same thing...He's had a lot more than his five minutes in the sun (or I think it runs on five minute intervals).  Like I said, it's no biggy.  It just always gets my attention when I bring up the site because it is the only thing up there that has stayed the same day in day out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 May 2008)

There's a big of a problem I still need to address when I have a moment. Not sure when that will be, I'm booked solid at the moment!


----------



## tabernac (23 May 2008)

Military History box is broken again... It updated on the 18th, and again on the 19th, but it hasn't updated since.

Dispite that, the site is faster. YAY for no more slow load times!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 May 2008)

Thanks, I think it's all fixed up now. We'll see for sure tomorrow.

Cheers
Mike


----------

